# Pas (plus) de son sur un iPod classic 80Go



## subsole (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai en main un iPod classic 80Go, jusqu'à hier, il semble que cet iPod fonctionnait à merveille ........... jusqu'au branchement (habituel pour la charge et endormissement en musique) sur un radio/réveil iHome. Là, plus de son. 

Il n'y a effectivement plus de son, je l'ai testé sur deux casques différents qui fonctionnent, et sur la station radio/réveil iHome.

Le truc bizarre, c'est que lorsque je monte ou descends le son, le souffle de l'ampli dans les écouteurs est plus ou moins audible selon le volume, mais à l'écoute d'un morceau rien, nada, la loose. :mouais:

- J'ai redémarré l'iPod par la combinaison _bouton central + menu, après avoir activer le lock trois fois_, sans résultat.
- J'ai donc décidé de restaurer la "bête", iTunes m'a indiqué que c'était une nouvelle version la 1.3, tout se passe bien, (redémarrage, synchronisation, etc.)
Mais le problème reste le même, *pas de son*, et le souffle de l'ampli est toujours présent dans les écouteurs, plus ou moins audible selon le volume.:hein:

Toutes idées sont les bienvenues.


----------



## hervas (23 Novembre 2010)

salut SUBSOLE,


as tu essayé cela...ouvrir et fermer l'ipod trois fois via le bouton "hold"... puis tu reste 5 seconde (environ) appuyé simultanement sur la touche central et la touche menu...
si cela ne marche pas , va quand meme dans le reglage et remet le son au max...en esperant t'avoir aidé...mai bon, pour le moment j'ai que cela ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------

sinon il faudra reinitialiser...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

ah mince je viens de lire (en entier ton post mdr)...apparement tu as deja fait tout cela arf! désolé...si j'ai autre chose je te dirais ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

je te file quand même un lien ou tu pourras peut être trouver espoir.... tiens moi au courant          http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3972780-ipod-video-80-go-probleme-de-son


----------

